# Post-discharge ICB Report



## no_moolah

Hi all,

It's been a while since i posted here. I went bankrupt in the UK and was discharged in April of this year.

I requested an Irish Credit Bureau report to check that my creditors weren't still sending information to them about my debts which are now gone. However when i checked the report it showed that my mortgage provider is still showing up and the entry for the last 24 months is "P" which means Pending Litigation. 

I'm confused about this because i figured they weren't allowed to send that information on once they were aware of my bankruptcy. Does anyone know if this is the case? and what i can do about it?

Many thanks

NM


----------



## Gerry Canning

no_moolah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's been a while since i posted here. I went bankrupt in the UK and was discharged in April of this year.
> 
> I requested an Irish Credit Bureau report to check that my creditors weren't still sending information to them about my debts which are now gone. However when i checked the report it showed that my mortgage provider is still showing up and the entry for the last 24 months is "P" which means Pending Litigation.
> 
> I'm confused about this because i figured they weren't allowed to send that information on once they were aware of my bankruptcy. Does anyone know if this is the case? and what i can do about it?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> NM


Write to lender explain  that their ICB is incorrect (keep copy).
Not 100% sure, but your ,(old) ICB history stays on file for 5 years.
I would expect your name to appear for 5 years after April 15.However I do not see how they can retain "P"

On their response let us know please.
It is serious for any lender to have an incorrect ICB .
May well be they havn,t been updated.


----------



## no_moolah

Thanks for your reply Gerry. Do they have to stop sending information from the date of discharge or from the date of my bankruptcy?


----------



## DonJuan30

They should mark the account as either 'Completed' or 'Element written off' from the date of your bankruptcy.

They should do this automatically but probably won't if my experience is anything to go by!  Best thing to do is write to them with a formal complaint and they will have to get back to you with a resolution.  You can report them to the Data Protection Commissioner if they fail to update your records correctly. They won't want this so you can use it as a threat to get them to make the update correctly.


----------



## prodigy81

Gerry Canning said:


> Write to lender explain  that their ICB is incorrect (keep copy).
> Not 100% sure, but your ,(old) ICB history stays on file for 5 years.
> I would expect your name to appear for 5 years after April 15.However I do not see how they can retain "P"
> 
> On their response let us know please.
> It is serious for any lender to have an incorrect ICB .
> May well be they havn,t been updated.


Hi there, I recently received my ICB report after being discharged and it basically came back with no information at all (NO DATA FOUND) is that correct?


----------



## Gerry Canning

prodigy.

I presume so in that all previous is scrubbed from the records.
if in future you get a loan from say a credit union that uses icb , you will be resurrected !!


----------



## Gerry Canning

prodigy .

maybe I should have clarified , you will be resurrected but only the cu loan will show, all old stuff is gone forever..


----------



## prodigy81

Gerry,

Thanks very much for your reply.


----------



## prodigy81

Gerry Canning said:


> prodigy .
> 
> maybe I should have clarified , you will be resurrected but only the cu loan will show, all old stuff is gone forever..


Hi Gerry,

As I Mentioned previously my ICB came up "No Data Found", now I have been working and saved up money in the credit union to apply for a loan to get my credit history back up and running, However, the Credit Union said that there was an issue with my ICB report?? They will not give me any information, so I am very confused and upset. Can you advise? I have called the ICB and I am awaiting feedback as I left a voicemail, know one is picking up. Why would there be a difference in my ICB report and the Credit Union report?? I am trying to build back up my credit rating after being made bankrupt nearly 3 years ago now.


----------



## Gerry Canning

Go online and apply for your ICB report , it should be an exact copy of CU one.
You can then review.


----------



## prodigy81

Gerry Canning said:


> Go online and apply for your ICB report , it should be an exact copy of CU one.
> You can then review.


Hi Gerry, 
Thanks for your prompt response. I already applied online and received it in June which states "no data found". I have not had any other loans or anything since then, just built up savings. I cannot understand how the Credit Union has something different. I am very worried now

Kind regards
Patrick


----------



## Gerry Canning

Bring your ICB to CU , at this stage you are entitled to query what they may have.If CU hold (duff) info you can get onto ICB to sort.


----------



## Monbretia

Had you all addresses exactly right, any alternative spellings to your name?


----------



## no_moolah

Prodigy could the issue be that you don't have any credit history at all?


----------



## prodigy81

no_moolah said:


> Prodigy could the issue be that you don't have any credit history at all?


Hi no_moolah, hope your keeping well??!! No that is not the problem, I have applied for another ICB report, I have a a funny feeling I didnt put my address in the UK on it,where I became bankrupt. Either way it should certainly not show any debt as I m debt clear. If it does show anything on it this time, how do I get it off it?? Can anyone here advise?


----------



## no_moolah

I never put my uk address down Prodigy and my debt showed up. 

And yes in theory you are debt free because you were declared bankrupt but my icb report certainly doesnt reflect that at all. I'm still having issues with my bank over two years later. 

They finally asked the icb to remove me from the joint loan but only as of the date they wrote out which was this year. 

Does anyone know of any legislation I can point them to confirming that they're supposed to backdate it from the date of bankruptcy or discharge ?

At my wits end now at this stage !


----------



## prodigy81

no_moolah said:


> I never put my uk address down Prodigy and my debt showed up.
> 
> And yes in theory you are debt free because you were declared bankrupt but my icb report certainly doesnt reflect that at all. I'm still having issues with my bank over two years later.
> 
> They finally asked the icb to remove me from the joint loan but only as of the date they wrote out which was this year.
> 
> Does anyone know of any legislation I can point them to confirming that they're supposed to backdate it from the date of bankruptcy or discharge ?
> 
> At my wits end now at this stage !



Oh my god, how the hell is this allowed?? I am now wondering if I am in the same boat as my mortgage was a "joint loan".I was hoping my new ICB report which includes my address in the UK would have arrived today, but it didnt.

This is a disgrace, if this is the case. What did you do to get the banks to write to the ICB to remove the loan? Did you go to the financial Ombudsman?


----------



## no_moolah

The data protection commissioner didn't know how to deal with it, neither did the fso, clearly the bank doesn't either.

The fso kept liaising with them as kind of a mediator and they eventually said they would change it. They kept saying they didn't have proof that no dividends were payable but they didnt request this proof from my receiver until about a month ago. 

Now it looks like I have a new battle on my hands trying to get them to backdate their entries


----------



## prodigy81

no_moolah said:


> The data protection commissioner didn't know how to deal with it, neither did the fso, clearly the bank doesn't either.
> 
> The fso kept liaising with them as kind of a mediator and they eventually said they would change it. They kept saying they didn't have proof that no dividends were payable but they didnt request this proof from my receiver until about a month ago.
> 
> Now it looks like I have a new battle on my hands trying to get them to backdate their entries


Hi there,
I just received back ICB report and the banks are still sending in bad debt information on my Joint mortgage..I dont even know where to start, I am absolutely LIVID. Surely, this must be unlawful somehow. Can anyone here help, is their any statute that can be quoted because this is disgraceful, as I am declared bankrupt over well over 2 years now...HELP


----------



## no_moolah

What's the Scheduled Removal Date of the entry prodigy?

Because, although my bank were still sending info onto the icb, as they marked it "pending litigation" 3 years ago it means it automatically falls off my report in 2018 - which is a year earlier than if they were to remove it 5 years from my bankruptcy date. 

I just discovered that on my report recently.


----------



## prodigy81

no_moolah said:


> What's the Scheduled Removal Date of the entry prodigy?
> 
> Because, although my bank were still sending info onto the icb, as they marked it "pending litigation" 3 years ago it means it automatically falls off my report in 2018 - which is a year earlier than if they were to remove it 5 years from my bankruptcy date.
> 
> I just discovered that on my report recently.


Hi no_moolah,
I dont quite understand the Schedule Removal Date question? It doesnt have pending litigation or anything, it has my mortgage debt coming in as unpaid over 24 months?? Each month has a 9 in the box below!! Im quite confused..


----------



## no_moolah

prodigy81 said:


> Hi no_moolah,
> I dont quite understand the Schedule Removal Date question? It doesnt have pending litigation or anything, it has my mortgage debt coming in as unpaid over 24 months?? Each month has a 9 in the box below!! Im quite confused..


 
I think the 9 has something to do with the arrears / how many months you were in arrears, from what I have read online. Your report should give an outline of what the different entries mean. Although If you were declared bankrupt then it doesn't make sense for them to put a 9 in there.

Has the property been sold yet? my bank used that as an excuse for continuing to send on my info.


----------



## prodigy81

no_moolah said:


> I think the 9 has something to do with the arrears / how many months you were in arrears, from what I have read online. Your report should give an outline of what the different entries mean. Although If you were declared bankrupt then it doesn't make sense for them to put a 9 in there.
> 
> Has the property been sold yet? my bank used that as an excuse for continuing to send on my info.


Hi there,thanks for the reply. I do not believe my house has been sold. It was joint owned and I do not know what the other owner is doing with the house at all. How do I get out of this situation? I was under the impression that once your declared bankrupt that all your debts are essentially wiped and you start afresh. How can they still send on that I am in arrears if essentially I dont have a loan anymore??


----------



## no_moolah

This was my issue. The bank said they would continue sending on the info until the property was sold and they could confirm with my OR that there were no dividends payable. The DPC didn't want to know. The FSO didn't know how to deal with it.

Fortunately the property sold this year.

Maybe consider going legal on it. It won't be cheap though !


----------



## prodigy81

no_moolah said:


> This was my issue. The bank said they would continue sending on the info until the property was sold and they could confirm with my OR that there were no dividends payable. The DPC didn't want to know. The FSO didn't know how to deal with it.
> 
> Fortunately the property sold this year.
> 
> Maybe consider going legal on it. It won't be cheap though !


----------



## prodigy81

This is crazy, I cannot understand for the life of me how they can do this (Permanent TSB). I do not even know where to start regarding going legal. Do you know or have heard of any unlawful code of practice they are using??
Thanks again for your help again.


----------



## no_moolah

I tried looking it up before but i couldnt find anything specifically stating that they weren't allowed to send the info on once someone is declared bankrupt. It drove me crazy too !

You should start by sending your bank a letter and see what they come back with. Then get the dpc and fso involved. You won't get a response from these overnight though bear that in mind. As a last resort you should consider getting legal advice on it. Maybe try Steve Thatcher ? He is the expert !


----------



## prodigy81

no_moolah said:


> I tried looking it up before but i couldnt find anything specifically stating that they weren't allowed to send the info on once someone is declared bankrupt. It drove me crazy too !
> 
> You should start by sending your bank a letter and see what they come back with. Then get the dpc and fso involved. You won't get a response from these overnight though bear that in mind. As a last resort you should consider getting legal advice on it. Maybe try Steve Thatcher ? He is the expert !


Many thanks, it looks like a letter to the bank is my first option as you mentioned.I will let you know how I get on. I am just so gutted to be back at this stage as i thought that part of my life was behind me.

Its horrible. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Creditfail

Firstly, I presume the ICB has no way to update data-sets from UK courts that information would be sent to
credit agencies in the UK there is no system in place to update credit referencing agencies outside the UK.

Secondly, Irish banks probably don't have the systems in place to update the ICB with non Irish data they do
have a responsibility to update your credit file with up to date information.

So, what should your file look like post bankruptcy?Your credit report should have all your previous debts on
file for the next five years with a clear notation of the charge off date, followed by your bankruptcy date.

There is no way any credit report is going to have no data coming back due to the fact it would be giving 
a completely inaccurate record of your past management of credit.

Irish banks are only getting used to how to deal with customers post bankruptcy its going to take a while before the
new central bank credit register is up and running, once it is the system they have in place is far more robust then the
ICB I don't for see the problems talked about now existing in a year or two.

I don't see any main stream Irish bank allowing anyone get a mortgage for at least 7 years post bankruptcy the
internal scoring systems are simply not set up to allow you to access credit. Its going to take a while for the banks to
understand bankrupt customers can become credit worthy in the future.


----------



## Fresh-Start

Hi Prodigy/no_moolah,

I feel your pain!!

I would be really interested to hear how things progressed for you. Did the banks agree to correct the ICB?

It doesn't seem like they have learned though. I was discharged in the UK almost 5 years ago now so I'm trying to get my ICB record corrected so I can get a loan.

After a few months of correspondence KBC finally agreed to correct the ICB report (only when I told them I was going to the FSO with it). They changed it to 'W' for month of discharge.
However PTSB have refused to correct it. I've lodged a complaint with the FSO. PTSB are trying to claim that the property is not sold so they are right to put arrears on the ICB, in correspondence they have also claimed I'm still the mortgage holder and I still have a liability. Absolute nonsense!

I'm so frustrated at this point, I would be really interested to hear how you got on and what banks were involved.


----------



## no_moolah

Hi Fresh-Start,

My issue was the same as yours in that the property wasn't sold. Then they auctioned off the property while I was in a dispute with them about the ICB report. They still kept saying it wasn't sold, until I showed them evidence that it was sold. 

Their attitude after this was that, even though it was sold, the OR in the UK didn't confirm whether any dividends were due. I found this to be so frustrating because they had control over the sale of the property and they knew that I had no other assets as the OR had given them a list of my assets and liabilities. Furthermore, not once did they even request this information from the OR, so obviously they won't have information that they never asked for. 

When it was finally confirmed by the OR, they agreed to stop sending info to the ICB. My next hurdle was then to get them to backdate the ICB reports to when I was declared bankrupt or discharged (whichever was the correct end point). There were issues trying to get them to do this then. In the end I stopped chasing them because I discovered that from the time they marked the ICB record "P" for pending litigation, it automatically sets an end date for 5 yrs from that date. So mine will actually fall off my record earlier than expected. They had marked it P before I went bankrupt. 

I had the FSO involved and although they were very nice to deal with, they were really out of their depth and didn't know how to deal with the issue. They seemed to act as a go-between, or more like a mailbox. They accepted the word of the bank and never queried any responses that they received from them. They also had me doing most of the running around on it. My advisor in the UK told me that what the bank was doing was wrong. 

I was very disappointed with the way the FSO and the DPO handled it. I never got an apology off the bank nor any explanation as to why they kept sending the info on. 

Check your ICB report and see if it has an end date for the entry. Im not sure if it will apply to you if they still sending the info on. The problem in this country is that nobody seems to know how to deal with it. There are some people on this forum who are very knowledgeable about this subject so perhaps you should consider getting some professional advice in order to sort things out. You're wasting your time with the banks, the FSO and the DPO - that was my experience of it anyway. I was drained by the end of it all.


----------



## Fresh-Start

Hi no_moolah,

I find it crazy that a bank (PTSB in this case) can blatently lie to suit their own agenda and have no reprecussions.

Similiar to yourself I have caught them out on more than one issue, yet they continue to use what can only be described as bullying tactics.

Legal action may be the only route left to get any kind of satisfaction.

I'm considering suing them for the change in house prices for the period they have been sending incorrect information to the ICB. 

I'd be happy to receive any recommendations re who to use for legal advice.

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Fresh-Start

Prodigy81 did you ever get them to correct your ICB report? Have you lodged a compliant with the FSO?


----------



## AH2017

Just wondering if there was an update ? Following with interest


----------



## prodigy81

Hi all,

I am still in the same boat. They still have my name attached to both properties and are sending to ICB that I still owe them. Its crazy I have been cleared from bankruptcy since 2014. What can I do now, any suggestions, this never goes away!!!

1 property is gone too the partner which Ive been informed via his PIA but my name is still on it..How do I clear it?? The other is still not sold or even up on the market, crazy considering no payment since 2007


----------



## AH2017

I recently contacted the Ulster bank as they were reporting incorrectly to ICB and they agreed to correct it. Now my mortgage has a scheduled removal date of November 2019. So the clean slate is within reach


----------



## prodigy81

no_moolah said:


> Hi Fresh-Start,
> 
> My issue was the same as yours in that the property wasn't sold. Then they auctioned off the property while I was in a dispute with them about the ICB report. They still kept saying it wasn't sold, until I showed them evidence that it was sold.
> 
> Their attitude after this was that, even though it was sold, the OR in the UK didn't confirm whether any dividends were due. I found this to be so frustrating because they had control over the sale of the property and they knew that I had no other assets as the OR had given them a list of my assets and liabilities. Furthermore, not once did they even request this information from the OR, so obviously they won't have information that they never asked for.
> 
> When it was finally confirmed by the OR, they agreed to stop sending info to the ICB. My next hurdle was then to get them to backdate the ICB reports to when I was declared bankrupt or discharged (whichever was the correct end point). There were issues trying to get them to do this then. In the end I stopped chasing them because I discovered that from the time they marked the ICB record "P" for pending litigation, it automatically sets an end date for 5 yrs from that date. So mine will actually fall off my record earlier than expected. They had marked it P before I went bankrupt.
> 
> I had the FSO involved and although they were very nice to deal with, they were really out of their depth and didn't know how to deal with the issue. They seemed to act as a go-between, or more like a mailbox. They accepted the word of the bank and never queried any responses that they received from them. They also had me doing most of the running around on it. My advisor in the UK told me that what the bank was doing was wrong.
> 
> I was very disappointed with the way the FSO and the DPO handled it. I never got an apology off the bank nor any explanation as to why they kept sending the info on.
> 
> Check your ICB report and see if it has an end date for the entry. Im not sure if it will apply to you if they still sending the info on. The problem in this country is that nobody seems to know how to deal with it. There are some people on this forum who are very knowledgeable about this subject so perhaps you should consider getting some professional advice in order to sort things out. You're wasting your time with the banks, the FSO and the DPO - that was my experience of it anyway. I was drained by the end of it all.




Hi No_Moolah,

I am still trying to get my situation sorted, 5 and half years following bankruptcy PTSB are still sending into ICB that I owe them. Is there any representative on this forum I can contact for help on this. I have contacted both FSO and DPO and they have no clue how to deal with this..
Its just crazy..
Anyone here with any other advice or help please comment or message me..I am at my whits end at this stage!!!!!


----------



## prodigy81

Anyone have any help with this, 6.5years after bankruptcy and PTSB are still putting in false information!!!


----------

